# heat transfers peeling off after washing a few times



## ctardif (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, has anyone had a problem with cold peel heat transfers peeling apart after the shirt has been washed a few times. We have a transfer that was pressed at the correct temp 375 for 10 seconds per the instructions. We took it off the heat press and layed it out to cool completely before peeling off the transfer. The customer washed the shirt several times and the transfer is completely peeling. We spoke to hix regarding our heat press and explained to them what happened. They assured us it is not the heat press but could be many different factors with the company who provided the transfers and the ink, etc. What do you think?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are many factors that go into the successful application and longevity of a transfer. Temperature, time,pressure and the garment all play a role. A cold peel must be rubbed with an eraser or dry cloth directly after pressing on the shirt. All that being said, it is very difficult to determine why a design is peeling after 'several' washes. You just don't know how it was washed and dried. My philosophy is to make the customer happy by providing another shirt to them at no charge. The cost to you is minimal and they will probably be thrilled that you provided such great customer service. A happy customer will probably tell many others how ell they were treated.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

also ask yourself if there has been a problem with any shirts that had transfers printed from that same batch of paper. it sounds like a paper problem to me. as long as the pressure was correct as well as the temp ( i always exceed the manufacturers recommended temp and pressure btw) it's not the press. and even if the customer threw it in the wash w/o care it shouldn't peel off in 2 washes.


----------



## etchnstitch (Mar 26, 2009)

One other thing to try is to make sure that you pre-heat the garment to get out all the chemical and moisture. I've had some trouble with ink transfers fading when I didn't pre-heat long enough.


----------



## Robin R (Jul 30, 2007)

Try pressing the exact same shirt for yourself and 'stresstest' it yourself. Wash it at a higher temperature, tumble dry it (warm) a few times yourself, and see what happens...

But also; the customer is always right. He will be talking more on the top service he received by sending him another T, rather than the 'one' bad shirt that always can happen....

Oh and before I forget; Ask the customer to return the fault product (cost free) if you want to examine further....


----------



## DCrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

I am also having some issues with peeling after wash. 

I am using the TransPro 15x15 Heat Press from ProPorldInc.com. I used sample transfers from 2 different companies and I pressed them on two different types of shirts. I uses the time/temp recommended by the transfer manufacturer. I don't have a pressure gauge on my press, but it is pretty tight and I have to give it some force to lock in. I pressed the pad for 10 seconds first, then pressed the blank t-shirt 3 times to get rid of moisture, etc.

I washed the shirts only one time on cold and did a high heat tumble dry. The lettering on the transfers peeled right off, and the main design on the transfers is starting to peel on the edges and looks flaky in the middle.

The first plastisol transfer I pressed at recommended 365 degrees for 6-8 seconds.
The second batch of plastisol transfers I pressed at recommended 375 for 15 seconds.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

DCrockett said:


> I am also having some issues with peeling after wash.
> 
> I am using the TransPro 15x15 Heat Press from ProPorldInc.com. I used sample transfers from 2 different companies and I pressed them on two different types of shirts. I uses the time/temp recommended by the transfer manufacturer. I don't have a pressure gauge on my press, but it is pretty tight and I have to give it some force to lock in. I pressed the pad for 10 seconds first, then pressed the blank t-shirt 3 times to get rid of moisture, etc.
> 
> ...


The first step I would take is to rule out the possibility of machine failure. All you would need is to purchase a heat seal test kit. Many companies sell these. All you would need to do is search the web for it. Another test is to take four 2 X 2 inch squares and place one in each corner of the lower platen. You will want to lock the top platen down so that you have half the squares sticking out.

You will then need to try and pull each square free from the locked platen. You shouldn't be able to. If you can pull a square free, then you have uneven pressure on your machine.

Aside from that I would go back to where you received these transfers from, and see if they have any recommendations. Many transfers will perform even if you exceed the recommended temperature and time, so you could try that as well.


----------

